# Painting cabinets with a spray gun



## NGLogik

I have a graco magnum and I’m wanting to paint a set of cabinets. They are all pulled down and prepped. Sitting in my spray room getting ready..

I used BM advance and i do not like it. I heard good things about PPG breakthrough...

What do you guys use? I was even told by a rep to spray with a cheap flat paint and than hit it with a gloss clear coat....

What spray tip do you use? I was planning on getting the .310 ff lp tip... or even a .308...


----------



## Mr Smith

Advance is literally the easiest coating you can spray when the cabinet doors are laying flat. I've never had a set of cabinets not come out looking great with that paint. I use a 310 FF


----------



## mug

What color to paint? Are they primed? Flat with clear will change the depth of color. Advance will hold up better than Breakthrough without a clear topcoat. I have been using general finishes with their clear poly, but I wouldn't use an airless with it. Too expensive.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

start with a better sprayer that's not made of plastic and possibly catch on fire.


----------



## NGLogik

Advance is nice but it’s recoat and cure time is rediculous... I’m doing a dark navy blue as well and it’s been nearly 4 months and my last set of cabinets are soft and tacky. So no advance for me.


----------



## NGLogik

cocomonkeynuts said:


> start with a better sprayer that's not made of plastic and possibly catch on fire.


I’m fine with my graco, thanks for your opinion


----------



## NGLogik

mug said:


> What color to paint? Are they primed? Flat with clear will change the depth of color. Advance will hold up better than Breakthrough without a clear topcoat. I have been using general finishes with their clear poly, but I wouldn't use an airless with it. Too expensive.


It’s a dark navy. I decided not to do the cheap flat with a clear poly. Not worth the risk of it coming out not right. I might end up using breakthrough with a clear poly. I flip homes and he breakthrough is appealing to me because I can prime coat and be finished with a set of cabinets in 1 day vs Advance where it takes a few days plus a long cure time. 

What gun do you use with general finish? Help? or do you roll and brush it?


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

NGLogik said:


> I’m fine with my graco, thanks for your opinion



I'm sure those words will age well. Please come back and let me know when it decides to take a dump:vs_cool:


Cabinet coat sprays nicely with 310FFLP tips. Cabinet coat cures FAST.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

NGLogik said:


> Advance is nice but it’s recoat and cure time is rediculous... I’m doing a dark navy blue as well and it’s been nearly 4 months and my last set of cabinets are soft and tacky. So no advance for me.



Your probably putting on too heavy of coats with advance and thus its not curing properly.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

Agreed. Or no air circulation/ humidity control. Anything over 70% humidity is going to ruin it. 
I also love Advance(as most people know) but the darker colours I find definitely dont dry as hard. I may start clearcoating my darker colours too as I think this is across the board for dark colours in the hybrids..? 



cocomonkeynuts said:


> NGLogik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advance is nice but itâ€™️s recoat and cure time is rediculous... Iâ€™️m doing a dark navy blue as well and itâ€™️s been nearly 4 months and my last set of cabinets are soft and tacky. So no advance for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your probably putting on too heavy of coats with advance and thus its not curing properly.
Click to expand...


----------



## mug

NGLogik said:


> mug said:
> 
> 
> 
> What color to paint? Are they primed? Flat with clear will change the depth of color. Advance will hold up better than Breakthrough without a clear topcoat. I have been using general finishes with their clear poly, but I wouldn't use an airless with it. Too expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a dark navy. I decided not to do the cheap flat with a clear poly. Not worth the risk of it coming out not right. I might end up using breakthrough with a clear poly. I flip homes and he breakthrough is appealing to me because I can prime coat and be finished with a set of cabinets in 1 day vs Advance where it takes a few days plus a long cure time.
> 
> What gun do you use with general finish? Help? or do you roll and brush it?
Click to expand...


The little homeright sprayer finish max until I made more money. The General Finishes dark color milk paints dry under an hour. 
Here is a picture of the Breakthrough with BIN as primer. Top coated clear. All done with the handheld sprayer.


----------



## NGLogik

cocomonkeynuts said:


> NGLogik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advance is nice but itâ€™️s recoat and cure time is rediculous... Iâ€™️m doing a dark navy blue as well and itâ€™️s been nearly 4 months and my last set of cabinets are soft and tacky. So no advance for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your probably putting on too heavy of coats with advance and thus its not curing properly.
Click to expand...

Yeah I put it on too heavy for sure. Still trying to find a good technique. Im a flipper who can do hvac, electric, plumbing, carpentry, and build my own cabinets yet Painting is something I still cannot figure out. Still figuring out the paint game... 

I’m going to do a 3 coat fog next time. Do you use a .08 or .10 tip. Also since my graco will eventually **** on me. What gun do you own?

Sorry if I came off rude earlier, your first response just didn’t help me at all besides letting me know my gun is garbage... I appreciate the follow up reply with very helpful info. 

Im also looking into cabinet coat... do you have good experience with it? Don’t get me wrong I love the idea of advance. It’s just too time consuming for me to work with, humidity in GA is rediculous, and since Advance tinted Dark stays pretty soft and I have to clear coat it anyways. I’d rather go for a paint that I can finish quicker .....


----------



## NGLogik

finishesbykevyn said:


> Agreed. Or no air circulation/ humidity control. Anything over 70% humidity is going to ruin it.
> I also love Advance(as most people know) but the darker colours I find definitely dont dry as hard. I may start clearcoating my darker colours too as I think this is across the board for dark colours in the hybrids..?
> 
> 
> 
> cocomonkeynuts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NGLogik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Advance is nice but itâ€™️s recoat and cure time is rediculous... Iâ€™️m doing a dark navy blue as well and itâ€™️s been nearly 4 months and my last set of cabinets are soft and tacky. So no advance for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your probably putting on too heavy of coats with advance and thus its not curing properly.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Yes you are correct. Humidity was not in check, air circulation was not in check so totally my fault. But again, with this project I’ll have to use a different paint since the recoat time is just too long for me and since I have to clear coat it anyways after since dark advance stays pretty soft I might as well use something different for his project that can get me similar results in less time.

Thanks for confirming the heavily tinted Advance has that issue. I sprayed white Advance before and it was amazing.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts

NGLogik said:


> Yeah I put it on too heavy for sure. Still trying to find a good technique. Im a flipper who can do hvac, electric, plumbing, carpentry, and build my own cabinets yet Painting is something I still cannot figure out. Still figuring out the paint game...
> 
> * I’m going to do a 3 coat fog next time. Do you use a .08 or .10 tip. Also since my graco will eventually **** on me. What gun do you own?*
> 
> Sorry if I came off rude earlier, your first response just didn’t help me at all besides letting me know my gun is garbage... I appreciate the follow up reply with very helpful info.
> 
> Im also looking into cabinet coat... do you have good experience with it? Don’t get me wrong I love the idea of advance. It’s just too time consuming for me to work with, humidity in GA is rediculous, and since Advance tinted Dark stays pretty soft and I have to clear coat it anyways. I’d rather go for a paint that I can finish quicker .....



I owned three of those magnums. One caught fire and the other two blew out packings which are non replaceable. I would look at the Graco 490 minimum for finefinish work. I have also used my 395 with FFLP and it holds consistent pressure just fine too but the 490 is all around a better tool.


----------



## Mr Smith

mug said:


> The little homeright sprayer finish max until I made more money. The General Finishes dark color milk paints dry under an hour.
> Here is a picture of the Breakthrough with BIN as primer. Top coated clear. All done with the handheld sprayer.


That looks pretty good. How fast is the turnaround? Did you also use the GF waterborne polyurethane clear coat?

In Canada we pay about $61/gallon for the low VOC breakthrough. I've used it before and it dries super quick. Can you apply the clear on the same day? That might be a good option for cabinets. 

I would assume that BM "Stays Clear" is good for any waterbased topcoat. Yes, sir, that might be the ticket. You can even roll the Breakthrough on the boxes apparently. I wonder if you can roll "stays clear" poly?


----------



## mug

Mr Smith said:


> mug said:
> 
> 
> 
> The little homeright sprayer finish max until I made more money. The General Finishes dark color milk paints dry under an hour.
> Here is a picture of the Breakthrough with BIN as primer. Top coated clear. All done with the handheld sprayer.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks pretty good. How fast is the turnaround? Did you also use the GF waterborne polyurethane clear coat?
> 
> In Canada we pay about $61/gallon for the low VOC breakthrough. I've used it before and it dries super quick. Can you apply the clear on the same day? That might be a good option for cabinets.
> 
> I would assume that BM "Stays Clear" is good for any waterbased topcoat. Yes, sir, that might be the ticket. You can even roll the Breakthrough on the boxes apparently. I wonder if you can roll "stays clear" poly?
Click to expand...

One those cabs I used the low Breakthrough v51 410. It dries in about one hour -depending. I top coated with General finishes Enduro clear poly. 
If doing white you definitely want to use BIN primer. 
So in a day you could BIN and topcoat twice then the next day do the clear. 
I have not rolled any clear poly because of bubbles. Always just pad it or brush on.


----------



## finishesbykevyn

I'veused stays clear over advance and breakthrough with great results. You can brush it on, but I prefer to spray with my airless. Much nicer and faster.


----------



## Zoomer

Since you are opposed to using Advance, consider using Cabinet Coat. It now comes in deep bases and semi-gloss. Scuff X is quite durable and soon to come in Semi-gloss. Or Coronado waterborne/alkyd which is durable, nice finish and a 4 hour recoat.


----------



## Delta Painting

NGLogik said:


> Yeah I put it on too heavy for sure. Still trying to find a good technique. Im a flipper who can do hvac, electric, plumbing, carpentry, and build my own cabinets yet Painting is something I still cannot figure out. Still figuring out the paint game...



If you can't paint come off some money and have a pro do them for you... Saves a lot of headaches in the long run..


I build cabinets and finish them myself if you don't know HOW to PAINT set your ego aside let a PRO painter do them... I had to learn how to build cab's from people I paid to do the work..


----------



## canopainting

I use Sherwin Pro Industrial Acrylic on pre painted surfaces or Gemini Coatings Gem Coat pre catalyzed 275 over clear coats. using an ED655


----------

